# LEEK meet Sun 18th May - 3pm curry-6pm bluewater



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................

Weather is getting better!!!! 8) 

As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 18th May.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it all fresh from the menu! :wink:

.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/pubs/pub ... f_dartford
Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. KevTToty
3. BAMTT
4. Donners
5. Steves_TT
6.

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. KevTToty
3. BAMTT
4. audi_tt 83
5. Steves_TT
6. Donners
7. cc


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Mate of mine has just ordered one of these,shall i get him to bring it in july when he picks it up?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Enroute back from TT Alpine Tour - could well pop in!!

K


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Should be ok for this


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Think i am ok, so add me to the list for both please 

dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok Kev,Tony and Dave your all added :wink:

John


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

bamtt sent me the link, so it's only fair if i pop along! I'm not sure of my exact plans but i've never turned down a curry!!! Will be my first meet in the TT!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Would love to but I'm here for the weekend [smiley=sunny.gif] 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

SteveS TT said:


> bamtt sent me the link, so it's only fair if i pop along! I'm not sure of my exact plans but i've never turned down a curry!!! Will be my first meet in the TT!


Ok Steve see you there mate! :wink: 
Are you ok getting to the curry house?

John



Nando said:


> Would love to but I'm here for the weekend


Makes a change Ryan :roll: :lol: Have fun mate..Hope it bloody rains :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll do my best to get to this one but it's not looking likely!

It's been far too long! My car hasn't seen it's top revs in a while either (Or a bucket and spunge)!

Will let you know on Sat!

Ant


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll do my best to get to this one but it's not looking likely!

It's been far too long! My car hasn't seen it's top revs in a while either (Or a bucket and spunge)!

Will let you know on Sat!

Ant


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

thehornster said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > bamtt sent me the link, so it's only fair if i pop along! I'm not sure of my exact plans but i've never turned down a curry!!! Will be my first meet in the TT!
> ...


Is this the address? 17 Parkside
Rochester, Cliffe Woods, ME3 8HX

If so then yeah i'll find it, got the sat nav so all should be ok, it's only an hour away, gutted i don't have to go through the tunnel though  !!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

SteveS TT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > SteveS TT said:
> ...


Thats the one if come down the M2 beware the average speed cameras, if you via the M26/M20 let me know and we can meet

Ps *ALWAYS* check the forum before you leave in just case it gets cancelled


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok guys your all on the list 

I'm off to Greece in the morning,speak soon 8) 

John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Ok guys your all on the list
> 
> I'm off to Greece in the morning,speak soon 8)
> 
> John


Tax exile :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys your all on the list
> ...


I bloody wish! :? i'm not a director you know :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Well im back what did i miss?? 

The greek women were lovely :? :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

[smiley=sick2.gif]

How was the holiday Judith ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> How was the holiday Judith ?


Was good mate,as you can see Elle got a good tan! :? :lol:


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

im going to pop along to the bluewater meet as ive not been o a TT meet yet. where in bluewater will everyone be ???


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

audi_tt 83 said:


> im going to pop along to the bluewater meet as ive not been o a TT meet yet. where in bluewater will everyone be ???


In one of the row in front of M&S


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

audi_tt 83 said:


> im going to pop along to the bluewater meet as ive not been o a TT meet yet. where in bluewater will everyone be ???


Excellent another Medway boy  8)

See you there 

John


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry I can't make this weekend after all, its the mother in laws birthday and we are taking her out for dinner on Sunday.

       

Don't enjoy yourselves too much without me.

Dave,


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

guys.....im gutted, i really wanted to make this one but i have a kitchen planer booked for 7pm :evil: 
off to dubai on friday for a long weekend......watch out visa and master card here i come !!
have a good time and try not to eat too much.......you lot fart a lot after !! ha ha 
see yah!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I can't make this weekend after all, its the mother in laws birthday and we are taking her out for dinner on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Ok Dave have fun mate :lol: :wink:



a18eem said:


> guys.....im gutted, i really wanted to make this one but i have a kitchen planer booked for 7pm :evil:
> off to dubai on friday for a long weekend......watch out visa and master card here i come !!
> have a good time and try not to eat too much.......you lot fart a lot after !! ha ha
> see yah!


Ok Arif see ya next time buddy

If you want Granite tops a friend of mine could probably do them trade price for ya?? let me know if your intrested :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right i'm gonna book the table for 4 people for 3pm!
Hope your all still coming :wink: 
1. Hornster 
2. KevTToty 
3. BAMTT 
4. Donners (unsure)
5. Steves_TT

See you all there!!! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Right i'm gonna book the table for 4 people for 3pm!
> Hope your all still coming :wink:
> 1. Hornster
> 2. KevTToty
> ...


See you there John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Right i'm gonna book the table for 4 people for 3pm!
> ...


I didn't doubt you mate even for one millisec!!! :lol:  :wink:

I tell you what i'm getting bloody hungry!! :? :wink: Would two mixed grills be a bit piggy????


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

well that was my first meet, and despite the small turn out i enjoyed myself.

that scooby does go some.

  
hopefully i'll be able to see you next time


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

audi_tt 83 said:


> well that was my first meet, and despite the small turn out i enjoyed myself.
> 
> that scooby does go some.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you and CC as well, really liked your V6 first time i've seen the Cupra mod finishes the front of nicely.

you should come for the curry next time, will give you more oomph than a remap :lol:

Nice bike as well John 

Tony


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> audi_tt 83 said:
> 
> 
> > well that was my first meet, and despite the small turn out i enjoyed myself.
> ...


Yeah nice to see two new faces!  hope you can make it next time guys 8)

Jesus Tony i want a scooby now hahahaha :wink: and some new pants! 

I'll bring the bike next time :roll: :wink:

John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > audi_tt 83 said:
> ...


I think you might have a bit of an edge with your bike  :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Next one 15th June :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 46#1232646


----------

